# Wrackangeln vor der britischen und irischen Küste



## Karstein (27. Februar 2004)

Micky Finn und ich haben an anderer Stelle schon Einiges zum Thema getextet - dieser Thread hier soll einfach zum Fachsimpeln über das Wrackangeln auf Conger, Leng, Pollack etc. vor Cornwall und Irland gedacht sein.

@ Micky Finn: stehengeblieben waren wir bei Deiner Beschreibung (ich zitiere):

"Abends hast du keine Lust mehr auf Wolfsbarsch, da biste froh wenn du entspannen kannst. Du hast mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag das schwere Gerät in der Hand. Und morgens fängt der Tag früh an um bei den ersten Stops Köderfische zu machen (Makrele ist erste Wahl, dann Sandaal).

Dann gehts raus in den Kanal. Die Entfernungen sind zum Teil immens, aber die Boote sind dafür ausgelegt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere konnte die "Size Matters" bis 28 Knoten laufen und Hannaford hat die Leistung auch abgefordert. 
Auf der Heimfahrt am Nachmittag gehts dann Full Speed wieder richtung Hafen. Da drängelt sich dann alles in der Kabine wegen Spritzwasser und Wind. Sieht lustig aus weil alle kreuz und quer irgendwie versuchen bequem liegend oder hockend den Ritt zu überstehen.

Da vom verankerten Boot aus geifischt wird ist ein niedriger Tidenhub natürlich ideal. Man läßt den Köder mehr oder weniger mit der Strömung ins Wrack treiben. Je nach Tidenstärke wird laufend das Bleigewicht angepaßt. Von geflochtener ist die Besatzung nicht begeistert da bei den häufigen Hängern ein Abriß nur mit qualen möglich war. Auch machen stark unterschiedliche Schnurdurchmesser Probleme da die Montagen durch den unterschiedlichen Wasserdruck ineinandertangeln.

Die wenigen idealen Kalendertage mit niedrigem Tidenhub und optimaler Tageszeit sind rar und die Boote sind auch schon ein Jahr im voraus ausgebucht und zwar als Vollcharter. Als Einzelperson stehen die Chancen da nicht so gut irgendwo mitzukommen.

Wäre vielleicht mal ne Idee für 2006 - so als AB-Reise?"

(Zitat Ende)


Kenne ich, die langen Voraus-Buchungszeiten für Vollcharter. Insofern können wir da auch nur über 2006 sprechen, aber das wäre wirklich mal was für eine Woche Tackle-Verschleiss! Wie teuer ist denn eine Vollcharter pro Tag ca.?

Von Ruthmullan (Lough Swilly/Co. Donegal) aus haben wir ca. 300€/ Tag gezahlt. Fahrzeit ca. 45 Minuten zum Wrack der "Laurentic", die im 1. Weltkrieg von einem deutschen U-Boot nordöstlich Fannad Head versenkt wurde. Leider waren wir dreimal zu ungünstigen Gezeiten vor Ort, normalerweise wird auch dort neben dem Wrack geankert. Das Wrack ist auf den elektronischen Karten eingezeichnet auf 25,5 Metern, also kein allzu tiefes Angeln.Wobei es mir tiefer vorgekommen ist - vielleicht ist der Schornstein so lang?

Jedenfalls haben wir prächtigste Pollacks, Lengs und sogar Dorsche beim Driften über das Wrack herausbekommen, wenngleich immer irgend Jemand pro Drift einen Hänger hatte...

Der Vorteil dort am Lough Swilly ist, dass man bei Sturm gute Alternativen im Fjord auf große Rochen, Specimen-Knurrhähne (bis 4 Pfund), Meeräschen (vom Ufer), alle Plattfische und Hundshaie hat. Und Irland ist nicht so teuer wie Großbritannien, gibt nette B&Bs vor Ort.

Wie schaut´s dagegen in Cornwall aus?


----------



## Micky Finn (27. Februar 2004)

Wir waren eine ganze Woche vor Ort und haben jeden Tag mehrere verschiedene Wracks angefahren. 

Ist schon ne Weile her aber von den 6 Ausfahrten fiel nur eine wegen schlechtem Wetter aus. Die Charter bekamen wir wieder zurück. Abends war man zwar fertig und zerschunden aber glücklich und keiner war böse über den einen Tag schlechtes Wetter.
Wir haben nur auf Conger gefischt, Beifang waren Lengs bis ca. 20 Pfund. Auf Pollacks, Rochen und Plattfiche sind wir nicht gefahren. Diese Möglichkeiten gibts aber. Die Wracks lagen immer so zwischen 40 und 80 Metern. Das Boot an der langen Kette richtig ans Wrack zu bringen ist nicht ganz einfach und die genauen Wrackpositionen scheinen auch ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis zu sein. 

Hier ist die Site von den zwei in Plymouth liegenden Booten.
http://www.plymouthcharters.co.uk/fishing_trips.html
Es werden verschieden Touren angeboten.... sogar zum Fliegenfischen.

Was der Tagescharter kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen. Kann man bei Interesse aber mal telefonisch abfragen. Ich hatte damals eine organisierte Package-Tour und brauchte mich um nix zu kümmern.
Flug nach London, Transfer nach Plymouth, Unterkunft in einem Hotel in Hafennähe mit Frühstück und üppigen Lunchpaketen und 6 Ausfahrten.
Das Ganze schlug kostenmäßig mit ca. 1200 EUR (Linienflug) zu Buche, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Mit den aktuellen Billigflügen ist da sicher noch Luft drin. Zwar nicht ganz billig aber es war mal etwas Aussergewöhnliches und ich werd es irgendwann nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## Jetblack (27. Februar 2004)

@ebenfalls-voll-Gestoerte 

ich lass mal eine leises "Me too" von mir hoeren!

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2004)

Welcome to the pleasuredome, Jetblack! *gakkerz*

Na wenn die 6 Ausfahrten schon included sind, und die Unterkunft ist auch schon dabei, ebenso der Flug - da kannst nun wirklich nicht meckern! Wieviele People waren denn onboard bei Dir, Micky Finn?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Februar 2004)

Da es mich ab Dienstag für 2 Wochen in die Gegend treibt, werde ich mal paar Bilder machen. Da ich mit einem Billigflieger unterwegs bin und nur 15 Kilo Gepäck dabei haben kann, werde ich meine Angelausrüstung diesmal zuhause lassen.  Ist mir dort auch im Moment zu kalt und viel Steilküste! Allerdings werde ich die Bilder vom Land aus machen!

Für den Trip nach Plymouth 2006 wäre ich aber interessiert!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Februar 2004)

> haben an anderer Stelle schon Einiges zum Thema getextet


Klärt mich mal auf wo.

Und wann wollt Ihr hin? Pollack ist eher so im März, dito Leng, Scholle kommt im April, alles andere (Conger, Bass, Rochen, Schwarzbrassen...) ist mehr im Sommer ambach, und Conger und Bass auch zu unterschiedlichen Tidenhüben. Für Conger ist wenig Tidenhub besser. Nach denen und dem Wellengang richtet sich auch, ob man ankern kann, oder treibt.

Echte Kochtopfangler haben in GB aber nicht unbedingt ihren Spass. Conger werden normal aussenboards abgehakt, mann sollte vorher anfragen, ob man einen mitnehmen kann, Rochen genauso, Bei Ihren "richtigen" Haien (Hunds- Blau- und Glatthai, Katzenhaie zählen da nicht dazu) sind die Engländer besonders eigen was das mitnehmen betrifft. Zuwiderhandeln wird auch schonmal mit nem Tag Nixfangen geahndet, ausserdem versaut man sich und anderen Deutschen den Ruf...

Andere Fische (Bass, Schwarzbrassen, Pollack, Leng, Plattfisch...) Werden normal mitgenommen.

Wir fahren daher normal immer im März auf die grossen Pollaks und Leng, und zwar nicht ganz so westlich (Weymouth, Englands No1 Charterhafen), denn wenns normal schon heisst "Book three, get one", so gilt das in Cornwall ganz besonders. Bei Nichtausfahrt braucht man nicht bezahlen, das ist überall so, aber 10 Tage gegend ansehen ist ja auch nicht sinn der sache.

Top Skipper in GB nehmen um 300-400 Pfund Charter am Tag. Da kann man sich dann mit 12 Leuten an Bord Quetschen, oder zu acht bequem fischen.
Geflochtene ist aber inzwischen (seit 4-5 Jahren) normal, nur die Durchmesser sollten bei allen ähnlich sein, dito die gewichte Im Heck leichtere als an den Seiten des Bootes. Und schwere Bleiklopper zwischen 500 und 1000g sind beim Leng und Congerangeln normal. Auf andere Fische ab 200g. Wassertiefe 30-90m.

Daher (Gepäckgewicht hin und Fischgewicht zurück) fahren wir auch zu zweit mit dem Auto. 10 Nächte doppelzimmer Hotel (150 Pfund inkl nach wunsch ab 5 Uhr frühem Frühstück = 215€) (Und inkl. mit John Wilson mal Kaffe getrunken haben, das war aber zufall) , 8 Ausfahrten (mit normal 8, selten bis 10 pers) alle gemacht 
(320 Pfund = 460€), Fähre (135€), Sprit (Kombi Diesel 90€ durch geschicktes Tanken). Alles Pro Person.
 sind zusammen 900€. Dazu kamen noch Essen (Wir durften die Küche dort nutzen, THX Pam & Tony @ The Warwick Hotel), Köder, Knabberartikel, die allabendlichen Kneipenbesuche. 

Und natürlich die teuren Geräteeinkäufe in den unverschämt gut sortierten Läden, die nochmal halb soviel kosteten, wie die gesamte tour... 

Also ich würd nicht fliegen.

www.deepsea.co.uk ist auch ne gute adresse zum Skips suchen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

Moin Holger,

wir haben Crazyegg´s Thread ein wenig "missbraucht":

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24745

Gut, dass Du das Thema Catch&Release mal anschneidest! Wir sind absolute Tag&Releaser beim Blauhai-Angeln (alle Daten der Fänge wurden ordentlich in die offiziellen Hai-Listen eingetragen und mit Tag-Number nach Dublin gemeldet), und auch bei Congern würde ich C&R genauso favorisieren. Der Geschmack ist ohnehin nicht hitverdächtig, also sollen die Schlängler ruhig weiter die Wracks bewachen.

Ich hätte auch keinen Nerv, mein ganzes Geraffel mit dem Flieger dorthin zu befördern, dann lieber durch den Tunnel und gut ausgerüstet vor Ort genießen.

Selbst 8 Mann auf einem Boot wären mir zu viel, das gibt immer noch zu viel Vertüdelei mit dem Nachbarn und kostet immens viel Zeit beim Entheddern. 6 Angler sollten das Maximum sein, oder?

@BBAngler: immer her mit den Fotos, die Ecke ist ja wirklich ein Traum!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Micky Finn (1. März 2004)

Wir waren damals mit 12 Mann an Bord, war aber weniger ein Problem. Das Boot war groß (Size Matters - wie der Name schon sagt). Und mit der richtigen Technik gibts auch kaum Tüdels.
Ähnliche Schnurdurchmesser sind von Vorteil, gleiche Bleigewichte ergeben sich von selbst.

Methode ist das Modell "Kleiner Kreisverkehr" - seitlich an der Reling auf Kabinenhöhe absacken lassen und den Köder am Boden Richtung Wrack treiben lassen..... und selbst mitgehen.... am Ende dieses rollierenden Systems kommt man irgendwann am Heck an. 

Beim Biß, Hänger oder wenn eh der Köder kontrolliert werden muß beginnt das Ganze dann von vorn. Die Ganze Truppe ist mehr oder weniger dauernd in Bewegung. Ist kurzweilig und man hat immer abwechselnde Gesichter für ein Schwätzchen neben sich. 

Um die Kühltruhen zu füllen ist die Insel in der Tat das falsche Ziel - und damit hab ich kein Problem. Über Catch und Release will ich hier nicht diskutieren, aber die vorhandenen Bestände sind eben darauf zurückzuführen.

Karsten, das mit dem Flieger seh ich nicht so kompliziert. Das Geraffel beschränkt sich bei mir auf eine Reisetasche und ein Rutenrohr. Aber mit euch netten Boardies fahr ich natürlich auchgern mal durch Frankreich.
Ob es sich preislich rechnet (Fähre, event. Übernachtung) kann ich nicht sagen - ich vermute eher mal nicht oder es gibt sich nicht viel.

Von der Reisezeit würd ich den Sommer ins Auge fassen, Temperaturen und Wetterbeständigkeit sind da eher berechenbar.


----------



## ralle (1. März 2004)

Denke mir das auch so wie Karsten das 6 Mann pro Boot das maximale sind.
Wir haben in Irland (oder sagt man auf ? ) vor Valentia Island mit 4 Mann pro Boot geangelt (Blauhai) und das war Klasse.

C&C sollte eigentlich klar sein .
Wenn man neben dem Haiangeln noch etwas mit Naturköder oder Pilken sich versucht kann man so nebenbei so manchen strammen Pollack oder Leng usw. verhaften.


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

@ Micky Finn: haben die Skipper denn ausreichend Bleie onboard? Dann wäre das Hauptgewichtsproblem für einen Flieger schon gelöst. Und wenn das Boot so lang ist, umso besser für den p.P.-Charterpreis. Dachte, es wären Boote um die 37-40ft. - klingt übrigens witzig, die Stipp-Polonaise!

Der Sommer ist zwar stabil vom Wetter und bestimmt auch gut von den Fangchancen her - aber ist dann nicht die halbe Insel vor Ort zum Urlaubmachen? Dürfte schwer werden mit Unterkünften. Wie sieht´s denn im Mai oder Ende August aus dort? (wäre auch einfacher von der Urlaubsbewilligung her)


----------



## Micky Finn (1. März 2004)

Wieviel Mann an Bord sind hängt von Zielfisch, Methode und vor allem von der Bootsgröße ab.
Klar sind weniger Mitfahrer besser, aber in der Praxis waren wir 12 absolut kein Problem und die wenigen Tangles trugen eher zur Belustigung bei.

Wie gesagt, Ausschlaggebend ist die Größe der "Arbeitsplattform". Und lieber nehm ich ein Top-Boot und fahr jeden Tag raus anstatt mich auf 6 zu beschränken und Abstriche beim Boot/Crew zu machen.

@Karsten
die Top-Boote sind eh ein Jahr im Voraus ausgebucht. Da ist die Unterkunft dann kein Problem.
An Ausrüstung brauchst du nur das Nötigste. Bekommst alles vor Ort. Bei dem Bleiverschleiß macht es auch keinen Sinn etwas mitzunehmen.
Ende August hört sich gut an.


----------



## Dorschi (1. März 2004)

Hier ich ich ich IIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCHHHHHHHH bin dabei!!!!!!!!
Und bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich auch meinen 13 Jahre alten Accord durch was anderes ersetzt. Den würde ich nicht mehr bis Engelland jagen wollen


----------



## Micky Finn (1. März 2004)

@Karsten

die Size Matters hatte 45 Fuß, mit der übleich Aufteilung für diese Angelboot. Kurze Kabine am Bug und freies Heck als Fishing-Plattform. Das Heck war auch sehr breit. 
Wir sind oft zu sechst am Heck gestanden aber wie gesagt.... automatisch ist der Ganze Haufen immer in Bewegung - Drillen, kontrollieren, Köder schneiden, neu Montieren - es war nie zu eng.

Beim Haifischen (kenn ich aber nicht) ist das vielleicht anders wenn alle ihre Ballone treiben lassen.


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

@ Dorschi: *lach* Gemach, Gemach - wie Micky Finn schon beschrieb - hier geht´s um einen 2006er Wrecktrip.

@ Micky Finn: genau dieses - Blauhaiangeln = driftendes Boot mit Rubbydubby-Spur und Ballons in einiger Entfernung vom Boot, da kannst während der Wartezeit auch ein bisserl auf andere Fische stippen. Aber über´m Wrack ist vollste Konzentration gefragt, sonst freut sich der lokale Tackle-Dealer oder es gibt einen gepiercten Tiefenbewohner.

45ft und breites Heck klingen sehr gut. Wie lange dauert die Ausfahrt? Habe eben mal gestöbert - rund um die Eddystone-Felsen liegen ja auch schon zahlreiche Wracks. Seid ihr dort in der Gegend gewesen? Denke mal, alleine die Ausfahrt aus dem Sound dauert ja schon seine Zeit?


----------



## Micky Finn (1. März 2004)

@Karsten

Eddystone Lighthouse war oft der erste kurze Stop um Makrelen zu fangen. Manchmal mußten wir die auch mühsam zusammen sammeln und so wurde gegen Ende des Trips auch mal ein Franzosendorsch an den Haken gehängt.

Mit den Ausfahrten ist es wie überall....... je weiter draussen...... 
Deswegen, schnelles Boot und eine Crew die sich darauf spezialisiert hat ist ein klares Plus.
Unsere Full Speed Fahrten nach Hause dauerten häufig fast zwei Stunden. Im Sound oder in Sichtweite haben wir praktisch nie gefischt.


----------



## Micky Finn (1. März 2004)

Hier noch was zu Schmökern:
Iínfo´s über die Conger, Boote, Statistiken etc.

http://www.britishcongerclub.org.uk


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. März 2004)

Hi,
also das england nichts zum Fischmitnehmen ist will ich mal nicht behaupten. 2-4 Kühlboxen kriegen wir im März auch mit Köhler und Lengfilet voll.

Zum Congerfischen würd ich auch den August favorisieren, obwohl wir im März auch schon gute gefangen haben. Vorsicht, manche Häfen machen Congerfestivals, da wirds schwer plätze zu bekommen, aber die tage vorher und nachher sind top.

Boote sind normal zwischen 10 und 14m lang. ( auf einer Channel Chieftain kann man aber sogar übernachten, die hat Pat extra für mehrtägige Kanalinseltrips angeschafft ) Mit 8 personen hat man gut platz, aber wie gesagt mit 12en gehts auch ohne probs durch das rotationssystem. Ausserdem braucht man sich da nicht um plätze prügeln. (Beim Haiangeln mit Ballons gehts natürlich nicht mit 12en) Es sei natürlich irgendein Quaderkopf setzt sich partout in denselben mit ultraleichtbleien losziehen zu wollen. Aber hier werden ja wohl keine Anfänger mitfahren. Reservebleie und gerät ist auf jedem Boot vorhanden. Ausserdem ist in UK "Sharing" also teilen üblich. will heissen, wenn einem das blei oder was ausgeht, dann nimmt man sich beim nachbarn eines aus der kiste. Wenns dann verloren geht ersetzt mans natürlich im Hafen oder tauscht mit irgendwas anderem...

Bei den Filets ist übrigens teilweise auch sharing üblich, so dass auch beginner was abbekommen.

Tunnel ist Teurer als Fähre und lang nicht so interessant. dafür ist er natürlich ein bisschen schneller. 

Rutenkoffer und reisetasche? schön wärs.  Bleieimer, denn die preise dort oben sind nicht von schlechten eltern (1-2pfund / stck), da giesst man besser selber. Bis 9 Ruten (8lbs, 12lbs, 20lbs, 30lbs, 50lbs, 2x Brandung wegen schlechtwetter, match oder leichte spin zum Makrelenangeln im Hafen, lange spin für Bass) alle natürlich mit Rolle. Ne Kiste (Sitzkiepe) Kleinkröse. Und eine reservekrempel. Die Reisetasche, Kamera, 3 Kühlboxen. Selbstverständlich alles p.p. Und essen und trinken haben wir auch noch mitgenommen, wann sollten wir denn da oben gross einkaufen? Essengehen ist ja auch nicht billig.
Das macht zu zweien einen vollen Kadett kombi. bzw. meinen Lieferwagen halbvoll.

ach so, wenn sich meine Finanzielle situation bis dahin gebessert hat, bin ich natürlich dabei.
Und wenn mir jemand, der bilder einstellen kann eine Emailadresse PMt, dann hätt ich noch nen Appetitanreger auf Platte.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Micky Finn (1. März 2004)

Ist natürlich ein grundlegende Entscheidung ob Flug oder mit dem Auto. Der Flug nach London ist kurz, aber der Transfer London/Plymouth schlägt schon mal locker mit fast 5 Stunden zu Buche.

Wie lange ist man denn mit dem Auto und Fähre unterwegs? hab da keine Peilung.

Allerdings war bei meinem Trip wirklich nur leichtes Gepäck nötig.
Wir hatten uns nur auf Conger konzentriert, da reicht eine harte 30 lbs und noch was Leichteres auch zum Makrelen fangen.
Spinnrute kann man natürlich auch mitnehmen.

Ich (und alle anderen) hatte am Abend keine Lust mehr zu fischen und der Klumpen um die üppig gefüllte Lunchbox (die wir eigentlich fast nie leergegessen bekamen) wurde gegen Nachmittag auch immer größer und die Pausen länger. In dem Package war Verpflegung inclusive, bis aufs Abendessen. Da ging es abends in den Hafen, allerdings wegen der Preise gabs oft einfaches Fish and Chips.

Was den Bleikauf betraf war die Regelung folgendermaßen:
Es gab eine Gemeinschaftskasse aus der Bleie und Häken finanziert wurden - ein Paar "Auserwählte" fuhren nach dem Frühstück mit dem Pensionswirt und der Lunchbox (60 Liter Eisbox randvoll mit Getränken und Verpflegung) dann beim Tackleshop vorbei und durfte die Maurereimer mit den Bleien stemmen. Die Übrigen liefen die 2 Minuten bis zum Bootsanleger.


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

@ Geraetefetischist: wozu denn die 8er und 12er? Doch sicherlich für´s Pollack- und Seelachszupfen?

Ich denke ja auch, dass bei einer Woche rund 15kg Blei p.P. mitgeschleppt werden sollte. Tunnel war nur deshalb mein Gedanke, weil ich vermutet hatte, er sei günstiger?

Wäre vielleicht einfacher ein Cottage zu mieten in entsprechender Größe - Frühstück und Lunchpakte werden dann selbst gezimmert, und abends gibt´s dann F&C oder ´nen Burger. Kennt ihr denn in der Ecke ein Ferienhausgebiet mit mehreren Einheiten?


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

Ahhhh, verstehe - IGFA-Record 12lbs Klasse liegt bei 62lb 4oz für Conger, sehe ich grad auf Micky Finn´s Link! Hmmmm...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. März 2004)

> 8er und 12er? Doch sicherlich für´s Pollack- und Seelachszupfen?


Genau, soll ja auch spass machen. mit diesen rütchen lassen sich die schweren 1kg Bleie beim Congerfischen nicht bewältigen. Da darfs dann schon ne 30-50lbs sein.

Von der Fähre nach Weymouth sind wir auch ca. 5h gefahren, aber gemütlich mit pause. Und im sommer sollte man keinesfalls am Wochenende fahren, oder schon um 7 Uhr da sein! Da sind sämtliche strassen zur küste voll. Die Fähre (Seacat) von Oostende nach Calais braucht 2h. Langsamere und günstigere gibts aber auch.

Wichtig ist auch ein kurzer weg von dem Haus zum Hafen. Parken kann man oft nur in weiten entfernungen für ein Höllengeld.

Und sachen im Auto lassen ist auch nicht empfehlenswert.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## ralle (1. März 2004)

So hier sind mal 2 Bilder vom Geraetefetischist zum Appetit machen.





















Holger habe sie etwas verkleinert der besseren Übersicht wegen.


----------



## Karstein (2. März 2004)

Ein echter Fein-Fisch, Holger!!! Wieviel hatte der?

Dickes Petri Lines

Karsten


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. März 2004)

Wir haben ihn nicht gewogen, das wäre etwas schwierig gewesen, da er zurückgesetzt wurde und sich im Lebenden Zustand nicht sehr gerne wiegen lässt. Aber er war länger wie ich, also über 1,9m. Der relativ erfahrene Skip (Ivan Wellington / Top Cat, Weymouth) hat ihn auf etwa 60 lbs geschätzt. Und da ich ihn nicht über Kopfhöhe anheben konnte, kann das auch gut hinkommen. 

Auf jeden Fall macht son Tier gut rabatz, und in das Maul möchte ich keinen Finger stecken, ist genauso böse bezahnt wie beim Leng.

Gefangen wurde er ende März 2002. 2002 fiel das wetter zu jahresbeginn relativ warm aus, daher waren da kaum Leng und Pollack zu fangen. Die Ausfahrt ging es nur auf Conger, obwohl es nicht so ganz die passende Jahreszeit hatte. Durchschnittlich wurden 2-3 Fische Pro Angler gefangen. Bei 10 pers. an Bord. Nen ganz guter schnitt. Dies war der "Jackpot winning fish". (Zu beginn der Fahrt schmeisst jeder 2 Pfund in die kasse, der Grösste fisch gewinnt, die engländer sind halt wettfreudig...)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karstein (4. März 2004)

*lach* Das mit dem Wetten kenne ich nur zu gut aus Ireland - Gratulation zum Jackpot! Muss ein übles Gepumpe gewesen sein bei 60lbs Meerschlange!?

Hatte aus Zeitvertreib vom Krankenbett aus das Video "Wrackangeln im Kanal" eingeschmissen und mir die (zumeist langweiligen) Sequenzen reingezogen. Die alten Männer des Meeres sind von Dartmouth aus rausgegangen. Habt ihr zu dem Hafen und den Skippern auch Infos? Oder ist Plymouth strategisch günstiger? Immerhin hat der Skipper einen 110lbs Conger als Record plus 9 über 90lbs plus 36(glaube waren´s?) über 80lbs.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. März 2004)

Hi,
Gib nichts drauf, was die Skips da an Fängen angeben. Dicke Conger fangen sie alle. Laut aussage von den Top-Skips machen die schlechtesten aber die meiste Reklame. Die Guten haben das gar nicht nötig.
O-Ton Pat Carlin, Channel Chieftain: "I Mean, last year was a very good year for big Bass, everybody had 14 - 15 a trip, and little xxxxx got fucking 2 and starts beating the Drum as if it was a new world record." Pat hat auch den Leuten eines bekannten Deutschen Angelmagazins ne absage auf die anfrage nach nem Kostenlosen Promotrip erteilt. "Wofür sollte ich auf Geld verzichten, um in D werbung zu haben, ich bin doch eh das ganze Jahr ausgebucht, das sollen doch welche machen, die es nötig haben."

Zum Congerfischen muss man nicht unbedingt weit raus, das geht auch mit einem alten Boot, man sollte aber trotzdem zusehen ein modernes schnelles Boot zu kriegen, damit ist man Flexibler und auch nah vor der küste schneller am Platz. Die Guten Skips können sich auch ein gutes Boot leisten, von den schlechteren Skips fahren 90% mit einfacheren Booten rum.

Ausserdem gehts auch um Sicherheit, nen guten Tip, nen Kaffee, Information zu den Wracks ("Tacklehungry one, get a bit off the ground" ) Fischefinden bei widrigen Bedingungen, Köderorganisieren (manchmal bringen beim Pollackfischen lebende Sandaale doch was mehr, sind aber normal nur mit Vitamin B zu bekommen) etc.

Wenn sie aber vom Sea-Anglers-Magazine öfter mal (Teilweise Regelmässig) Skip des Monats geworden sind, das ist was anderes. Von dieser objektiven beurteilung kann man einiges an aussagekraft erwarten.

Ging aber mit meinem Conger, der ist nur drei mal wieder abgetaucht. Danach sah er wohl ein, dass er der Penn 113H und mir nichts entgegenzusetzen hatte  (Böse zungen behaupteten natürlich, dass er aus Mitleid aufgegeben hat, das ist natürlich nur ein Gerücht.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BT-Holger (5. März 2004)

Hey ho,

2006? Conger & Wolfsbarsch im Kanal? ATS-Holger? Jaaaaa, ich bin dabei!!!! Darauf jieper ich schon die ganze Zeit. Ich frag mal noch Maik, denn das ist einer unser Träume das mal zu machen. Ist ja dann genug Zeit zum planen und sparen. Und träumen!

c ya

Holger


----------



## Karstein (5. März 2004)

*grien* DER Skipper gefällt mir, Holger!!! Sehr gute Statements.

@ ATS-Holger: gelle, wir können feine Ideen an noch feineren Ecken haben. Machen wir dann halt ´ne Fahrgemeinschaft von der Hauptstadt aus rüber zur Insel.

Wobei das mit dem Flieger gar nich so verkehrt ist...Morgens reingesprungen, nachmittags am Channel - sozusagen Conger on demand. Oder so.


----------



## ralle (5. März 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei !!
Mußte jetzt schon 2 Jahre auf Irland verzichten -- aber das laß ich mir nicht entgehen .


----------



## BT-Holger (5. März 2004)

@ Karsten,

zum "mal schnell mit wenig Gepäck `n bißchen angeln gehen" ist der Flieger und die zur Zeit ja wohl unschlagbaren Preise ganz super. Aber wenn ich mir überlege was bei mir schon an Tackle zusammenkommt und ich ja etwa weiß was Ihr so habt, werden wir wohl eine Transall oder Beluga brauchen ) Außerdem nehm ich noch einen Industrieschlot mit als Congerräucherofen

Hab mit Maik gerade gesprochen, der ist dabei. Frage ist nur wann das genau sein soll, weil wir ja 2006 noch den Weltmeister im eigenen Land feiern wollen.

Mit der Fahrgemeinschaft geht klar und so weit ist das mit dem Auto und drei bis vier Fahrern nicht. Hab die Strecke auf die Insel schon sehr oft praktiziert und das ist von Berlin bis Calais nur Autobahn. Bis Zentrum London waren wir nie über zwölf Stunden unterwegs. Allerdings wenn man abends hier losfährt.

Ich bin verdammt hot auf diese Tour!!

c ya


Holger


----------



## Jetblack (5. März 2004)

@ATS Holger


----------



## Jetblack (5. März 2004)

Jo, das war ja wohl mein brilliantester Beitrag bisher 

Holger - du hast da was erwaehnt, woran ich noch gar nicht gedacht hab ... die verstrahlte WM.

Lasst uns genau die Zeit suchen und dazu einen Skipper, dem das auch egal ist!  Dann haben wir Ruhe, waehrend der Rest der Welt sich unsere faulen Helden anguggt.....

Ach ja, hab vergessen es zu erwaehnen .... ich mag kein Fussball 

Schoenes Wochenende
Jetblack


----------



## BT-Holger (5. März 2004)

@ Jetblack,

am besten vor der WM, damit eine eventuelle Schmach der Engeländer oder der Deutschen nicht in Spott, Hohn, kielholen, Kahn versenken (nur wenn`s Olli verdient hat) oder aussetzen auf hoher See gipfelt. 

c ya

Holger


----------



## Jirko (5. März 2004)

hallo jungs #h

jetzt läuft mir aber langsam auch der sabber aus den mundwinkeln... klingt verklockend euer 06er turn... und bei der besetzung frage ich doch glatt mal, ob ihr damit leben könntet, wenn meinereiner auch mit von der party ist  würde mich dolle freuen, mit euch banausen die wracks mit bleibomben zu flankieren! bis denne jungs #h


----------



## Peter Dorsch (5. März 2004)

Hallöchen !#h #h 

Wenn ich das hier so lese kommt eine gewisse -fast schmerzende

Sehnsucht in mir auf.Ich hatte mir vor ein par Jahren mal ein 

Video von einem Freund über das Wrackangeln im Kanal

ausgeliehen-hammerhart die da gezeigten Conger und

Rochendrills.Also ich melde verstärktes Interesse für

einen AB Tripp in 2006 an.

Petri!:z :z :m 

Peter Dorsch

P.s. ich liebe Fußball,aber nur noch in der unversauten
Amateurform


----------



## BT-Holger (5. März 2004)

@ Jirko,

na klar Alter auf Dein Posting hab ich schon gewartet und abends nach`m Drill so 4 bis 30 Pints Carling oder TXS p.P. im Pub und dabei schön dämlich quatschen.
Ich habe seit Jahren so einen Trip auf meiner Liste und endlich mal ein paar Gleichgesinnte gefunden. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Quappentour auf Schwedens zugefrorene Seen.

Dann lasst uns mal in den näxxten Wochen Nägel mit halben Köpfen machen. Ist zwar noch ne Weile hin, ich bin aber auf jeden Fall davor noch zwei-dreimal drüben und kann dann schon mal investigative Tätigkeiten übernehmen.


c ya

Holger


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2004)

Hab ich eben herrlich gelacht anner Kiste!!! (mit einem giftigen Hustenanfall als Krönung...)

@ Jetblack: gib´s zu - mit solchen Postings a´la "@ATS-Holger" willst nur Meeresangler_Schwerin übertrumpfen? *kicher*
(es gibt die "edit"-Funktion, mein werter Triple-Glow-Dildo-Importeur!)

@ Holger&Jirko: entgegen der Äußerungen banausisierter Anti-Fußballer weiß ich den Stellenwert einer WM im eigenen Lande zu schätzen und setze einen von euch Beiden mal an auf die Kartenvorbestellung für´s Endspiel in Berlin - Pfeiffers nehmen bitte 3 Karten! Anschließende Weltmeisterfeier dann ummes Eck vom Stadion bei uns im Hause mit ohne Nachhausefahren.

Nein - mein Vorschlag war ja Ende August, wenn marodierende Touri-Horden wieder aus dieser schönen Ecke abgezogen sind?

@ ralle: hör bloß auf - mich ruft Ireland auch schon wieder ganzganz laut, auch wieder 2 Jahre her...

@ Vorredner gesamt: Männers (plus eine Dame, die natürlich mich nienich mit euch alleine dorthin fahren lassen würde) - wir wären schon 12, wenn jeder hier definitiv mit dabei wäre, nämlich:

- Tanja
- Andreas
- Nick
- Holger Nr. 1 (?)
- BBAngler
- Ralf
- Jirko
- Peter
- Dorschi
- Holger Nr. 2
- Maik
- ich

Vielleicht sollten wir den Thread jetzt sperren bis 2006? *lach*


----------



## Jirko (6. März 2004)

da meine rot-weißen bei der WM 06 eher eine untergeordnete rolle spielen werden, ist es mir im grunde genommen sowas von wurscht, wann wir die wracks zupeitschen :m

ich füge mich der mehrheit... ganz simpel ken #h

PS: wer auch nur annähernd unserem starensemble ne chance einräumt, in´s endspiel vorzudringen, der sollte mal schön die ruten aus die hand nehmen, nen weißen kittel überziehen und artig beim doktor in der herzbergstraße in lichtenberg vorsprechen :q


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2004)

Du sollst nicht freveln wider Deiner nächsten Nationalmannschaft, Herr Nachbar!! 

Hochsommer am Channel ist baba - wilde ungezähmte Insulaner in ihren Holidays - nee, muss nicht sein...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. März 2004)

> Hochsommer am Channel ist baba - wilde ungezähmte Insulaner in ihren Holidays - nee, muss nicht sein...



Dann vergiss den August aber ganz schnell, und gewöhn Dich so an November- März. Und selbst da hats Wochenendurlauber.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2004)

Na aber Schulferien sind doch wohl Ende August vorüber???


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. März 2004)

Hee Jungs...bevor ihr das Thema schließt habt ihr doch sicher mich noch vergessen.:m 
Ihr wollt doch wahrlich nicht ohne den ollen Dorsch1 die Conger ärgern?;+ 
Hab die ganze Zeit hier mitgelesen und nun müsst ihr damit leben das ich euch dort nicht allein hinfahren lassen kann.:q :q 

@ Karsten

Es sei denn du kannst mich nach B... 2005 nicht mehr leiden.:m


----------



## BT-Holger (7. März 2004)

@ Jirko,

dann brauchen wir noch ein paar Rot-Weiße ) um das Finale klar zu machen. Dazu noch ein paar Herthaner und wir können schon während der WM fahren. Kostenlos bekommen wir dann den Hohn und das Mitleid der Three Lions. 
Der Spätsommer und frühe Herbst wäre auch mir sehr gelegen. Ich bau dann noch ein paar Aalschnüre mit 10/0ern auf 1,2mm Stahl. Die können wir dann ja auslegen.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Jirko (7. März 2004)

@dorsch1 - bist aber schon wieder janz schön früh unterwegs... wer hat dich den um deine schlaflosen nächte gebracht :m freue mich ganz dolle, daß du auch mitkommen möchtest mein beschter #h (icq?)

@holger - :m darf man schon gratulieren? meld dich mal mein gutster #h


----------



## BT-Holger (7. März 2004)

@ Jirko,

ich ruf Dich nachher mal an. Hab gesehen das Du mich gestern versucht hast zu erreichen. War aber unterwegs ohne Handy.

Es kann noch nicht gratuliert werden. 

Wir schleppen noch. Der Anbiss muß ja diese Wochen kommen. Hoffentlich wird der Drill nicht allzu lang!

c ya

Holger


----------



## Karstein (7. März 2004)

@ Dorsch1: latürnich würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du mitmachst! Ich dachte nur, dass Du die kommenden Jahre in Sydnorge weilen wirst, weil Dorsch1/2 fortan dran Gefallen findet an der Gegend? *lach* B...2005? Berlin oder dat andere? Beides wird mich bestimmt nicht abschrecken!

Habe vorhin erst mal meine Conger Traces gesichtet - muss unbedingst vorher in einen lokalen Tackle Shop auf der Insel dann...

@ Geraetefetischist: habt ihr mit Wire-Trace gefischt oder mit 1,2 Monofiler?

@ ATS-Holger: vielleicht solltest Du eine kleine Babynahrung-RubbyDubby-Spur auslegen, damit wir endlich anstossen können auf euer beider Wohl?


----------



## Micky Finn (8. März 2004)

Nimmt ja schon richtig Formen an hier. Das mit der Ferienzeit würd ich nicht überbewerten. Ich war wie gesagt im August in Plymouth und es war nicht unangenehm voll. Die Buchungszahlen sind in den letzten Jahren auf der Insel merklich zurückgegangen.
Wer die Preise kennt kann das nachvollziehen.

Ich denke wir sollten uns nicht an Fußballspielen, Touristenströmen (von denen wir auf dem Wasser eh nix mitbekommen) oder anderen Dingen orientieren, die uns nur am Rande tangieren.

Priorität 1 sollte ein Termin mit möglichst geringem Tidenhub sein und Prio 2 ein gutes Boot - in dieser Konstellation seh ich die Herausforderung. Danach sollte sich der Termin dann richten. (Sorry, bin eben kein Fußballfan)
@Gerätefetischist
Der Heckaufbau eures Bootes sieht mir ziemlich hinderlich aus. Auch sonst ziemlich eng, dazu das Dach und die Stützen. Wie war das "Arbeiten" wenns mal hektisch wurde?

@Karsten
Vorfächer waren aus 1,5er Mono, Durchlaufolive mit Karabiner und daran das Blei. Im Gegensatz zu Norge wird ja vom verankerten Boot aus gefischt und da wirkt immer irgendwie Abdrift auf Köder/Blei.
Tüdels deshalb so gut wie ausgeschlossen wenn man die Geschichte einigermaßen kontrolliert abläßt.


----------



## Karstein (8. März 2004)

Also wie gesagt - wenn es bis Mitte Mai oder ab Ende Augusten/ September wäre, passt´s uns gut in den Kram. Schulferienzeiten fallen flach, kann Tanja nicht frei nehmen.

Geringer Tidenhub? Laut WXTide (Sennen Cove,Landsend) wäre dies z.B.

14.08.-16.08. und 28.08.-30.08. 2005
18.08.-20.08. und 01.09.-04.09.2006.

@ Micky Finn: gut zu wissen, werde in Norge mal gleich nach Monofilament > 1,0 mm stöbern - im Fischerei-Bedarf ist das Zeug erheblich günstiger als im Tackle-Shop.


----------



## Micky Finn (8. März 2004)

hab mal die Wochentage dazu rausgesucht.

18.08.-20.08.  - fällt auf Freitag bis Sonntag
und
01.09.-04.09.2006. - fällt auf Freitag bis Montag

immer am Wochenende..... ungünstige Tage, da ich mal davon ausgehe das wir am an und Abreise am WE ist. Aber der September-Termin hört sich doch nicht übel an oder?


----------



## Karstein (8. März 2004)

War ja nur ein Datumsbeispiel, wegen der Low Tide. Aber September würde mir auch gut gefallen, weil Norwegen da für uns ohnehin nicht interessant wäre (es sei denn, wir nehmen uns doch noch Homer oder die Aleuten vor *smile*). Wie sieht´s denn mit Windbedingungen im Channel aus? September könnte natürlich schon ein wenig ruppiger werden.

Nein, 2006 halte ich - auch vom Vorlauf der Charterbuchung - für sehr angenehm. Und eine Woche. Wobei auch der Mai geeignet wäre wegen der ganzen Feiertage (Maifeiertag, Pfingsten, Himmelfahrt)?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. März 2004)

Hi,
An und abreise aufs WE zu legen halte ich wie gesagt nicht für schlau. Halbwegs gutes wetter und ganz London fährt an die Küste.

Wir haben auch mit Mono-Vorfächern gefischt. Ca. 1m Lang, damits gut spielt bei wenig Strömung. An dem Tag haben wir geankert, und 1-1,5kg blei gefischt. Einfache Running-boom Montage, mit geflochtener durchgehend. Die Montage ist ja auf den Fotos zu sehen (mehr oder weniger)



> Priorität 1 sollte ein Termin mit möglichst geringem Tidenhub sein und Prio 2 ein gutes Boot


Zum Congerfischen 100% richtig, dem kann ich nur noch nen Guten Skip hinzufügen. Zum Bassfischen sollte der Hub allerdings gross sein! Schon mal über ne 10-12tages Tour nachgedacht? Dann kann man beides mitnehmen. Das Teuerste sind wie gesagt die Ausfahrten und da muss man ja nicht jeden Tag mitnehmen, sowie die An- und Abreise.



> Der Heckaufbau eures Bootes sieht mir ziemlich hinderlich aus. Auch sonst ziemlich eng, dazu das Dach und die Stützen. Wie war das "Arbeiten" wenns mal hektisch wurde?


Vergiss es. Das Dach ist hervorragend bei schlechtem Wetter oder Starker Sonne zum Unterstellen, Das Boot hat eine relativ grosse Kabine mit sitzgelegenheiten. Man kommt relativ bequem zu den Angelstellen, wenn man die anderen Boote als vergleich nimmt. 
Platz zum Arbeiten ist auf dem Teil auch mehr. Es ist ja ein Katamaran, man kann sich sogar nach Vorne stellen wenn man mag, was ja bei den normalen Booten nicht geht, und es ist im vergleich recht breit, am Heck haben 5-6 leute gut platz. Die Bilder zeigen den Blick zur Seite raus, (hinten wurde ja geangelt.) links ist eine Trittstufe, zum leichteren besteigen des Bootes, Das Dach endet auch dort, wie man erkennen kann. Rechts ist eine sitzbank, die an der Kabinenrückwand angebracht ist. (Daneben die  Kabinentür und noch mal eine Sitzbank) Hinter dem Dach ist eine etwa 1m lange 20cm Hoch und genausobreit wie die Kabine, Fischkiste, auf der auch die Gerätekisten Platz finden. (Da stehen auf dem Bild noch Eimer vor.) Dann ist noch reichlich Platz für Gerätekästen, bevor man in das eigentliche Heck kommt, wo wie gesagt reichlich Platz zum Stehen ist. Werfen ist bei 30m Wassertiefe+ eh selten gefragt. Von dem Gesamteindruck beim Fischen ist es jedenfalls mit das Beste Boot im Hafen. (nur die "one for his Nob" ist noch viel komfortabler, aber das ist auch ein Promo teil von der Werft) Das Bild auf der Top Cat Startseite gibt da wohl den Besseren Eindruck wieder. Der Skip stammt auch aus ner Werft, hat also etwas Plan von Booten, ausserdem Angelt er als einer der wenigen Skips auch selbst wirklich gut, er fischt öfter auf den Matches mit. Und obendrein hat er immer gute Laune, und den besten Musikgeschmack (Pink Floyd fan, Deep Purple teils auch härter  ) Während die anderen nicht mal ein Radio haben. Nur von Boot Putzen und aufräumen hält der Skip genausowenig, wie ich von Autowaschen und aufräumen.  Ne Toilette für Frauen ist soweit ich weiss nicht da, wie übrigens auf vielen Booten!!! Und für rassisten ist das Boot auch ungeeignet, dafür drückt er beim Fischemitnehmen auch mal beide Augen zu. Der Skip wollte sich nach meinen letzten Infos evtl. ein Neues Boot gönnen. ( South Boats Catamaran dasselbe wie die Offshore Rebel IV von Paul Whittal, auf das z.Zt. viele Skips dort umzusteigen scheinen.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BT-Holger (9. März 2004)

Hey ho,



> Das Teuerste sind wie gesagt die Ausfahrten und da muss man ja nicht jeden Tag mitnehmen, sowie die An- und Abreise.


Ich würde soundso gern etwas die Brandungsrute schwingen. Bei der Anreise stehen uns ja einige Möglicheiten zur Verfügung. Eine Tour von Wochenmitte zu Wochenmitte zu planen halte ich auch für richtig. Hat sich bei mir auch bestens nach Norge bewährt.
Vergesst bitte nicht das letzte WE im August. Da ist Notting Hill Carnival, der größte karibische Karneval ausserhalb Süd-/Mittelamerikas. Hatte das Glück schon zweimal mitzufeiern. 1,5 Mio Feierwütige, viel nackte Haut und wenig Hemmungen zieht doch ne Menge Kariben aus Frankreich, Holland und anderen Ländern an.Hatte das Glück schon zweimal mitzufeiern ;-)))) Die Fähren vom Festland zur Insel und umgekehrt sind zu dieser Zeit proppevoll. 

c ya


Holger


----------



## Karstein (9. März 2004)

Na ich würde sowieso gerne bei 5 Ausfahrten (wenn sie denn dann alle wetterbedingt stattfinden würden) gerne einen Tag auf feiste Pollacks verwenden und meine Red Gills/ Eddystones baden wollen. 

@ Geraete-Holger: hast Du mal die Kosten für 5 Ausfahrten plus Übernachtung vor Ort p. P. für uns parat, so als Landmarke?

@ Nachbar-Holger: joo, das wär´s - flüchte jahrelang erfolgreich vor allen Love Parades, CSDs und sonstigen Karnevals der Eitelkeiten - um dann auf der Ferry von marodierenden Horden umzingelt zu sein! Guter Hinweis. *schmunzel*


----------



## BT-Holger (9. März 2004)

@ Karsten,

CSD is cool! Hab da mal einen Kollegen als  große, geile Krankenschwester getunt getroffen. War ihm erst peinlich, aber dann hats bei einer längst überfälligen und überhaupt nicht peinlichen Lebensbeichte geholfen. 
Ich find die Jungs und Mädchen schrill und verdammt cool. Der Weltkongress der Pseudo-Epileptiker muss allerdings wirklich nicht sein.
Aber die Leute die zum Carnival fahren sind nicht so ne Pappnasen, die Fähren sind nur zum bersten voll.

Achso: Wollen wir nicht schon mal 2005 einen kleinen "Sturmtrupp" bilden, der schon die Lage peilt und vor groberen Überraschungen beim AB-Conger-Clash `06 bewahrt?

c ya

Holger


----------



## Karstein (9. März 2004)

Feine Idee, der Einsatz einer Vorab-Testcrew (natürlich dürfen die dann nur der Fairness halber hookless angeln und das Ganze simulieren *lach*). 

Nur leider kann ich für 2005 noch goar nix planen - erst mal sehen, was die Herren Eisele mit uns in Norge vorhaben. 

PS@Holger: hast meine Standup schon geordert?


----------



## Micky Finn (9. März 2004)

Um uns nicht zu verzetteln und etwas Struktur in die Sache zu kriegen werde ich mal die einzelnen Eckpunkte aufzählen - über die wir diskutieren können.

Harte Faktoren:

Fischen:
Wrackfischen - Zielfisch Conger, 1 Trip Lighttackle Fishing 
Buchung von 5 Ausfahrten, optional eine 6.te (wetterbedingt wird es eh Ausfälle geben - die werden rückvergütet - also kein Verlust)
professionelles Boot/Skipper für ca. 12 Personen

Zeitpunkt:
Eine Woche, September 2006
Zeitpunkt mit Low Tide

Unterkunft:
In Bootsnähe, Frühstück und idealerweise Lunchpaket fürs Boot
(kein Einkauf, Kochen, Gerschirr etc.)

Weiche Faktoren:

Anreise:
PKW/Fähre
Flug - Kosten 80 - 200 EUR Hin/Rück incl. Steuern/Gebühren
Bahn
An- und Abreisetag - Wochenmitte oder WE

Kosten:
im Moment läuft eine eMail wegen Boot und Unterkunft damit wir beispielhaft mal konkrete Zahlen bekommen und auch vergleichen können

Hoffe das ist in eurem Sinne


----------



## Jirko (9. März 2004)

primstens andreas #6 ich glaube wir haben jetzt unseren organisator gefunden :m



> Hoffe das ist in eurem Sinne



isses andreas, isses :m


----------



## BT-Holger (9. März 2004)

@ Karsten,

die Stand up ist schon bei mir und bekommt schon Rente. Hab nur zur Zeit den Bewegungsradius einer Wäscheklammer. Rubby-Dubby ist ausgelegt. Kescher und Digicam liegen bereit.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Karstein (9. März 2004)

Hmmm - will denn keiner mit mir einen Tag mal Pollacks dort ärgern? *seufz* Okok - Zielfisch ist halt conger conger.

@ Holger: kann das Getackle gerne abholen - aber ich denke, das sollte Zeit haben bis nach dem großen Tag?


----------



## Jirko (9. März 2004)

mönsch ken, na logo gehen wir zwei mal auf pollachius - selbstredend - am feinen geschirr macht dat doch nen heiden spaß #h


----------



## BT-Holger (9. März 2004)

@ Karsten,

na klar ärger ich auch Pollacks mit. Wenn dann ist meine Wathose und die Automatikweste dabei, um auf irgendwelchen Felsen rumzuklettern. Neben Conger will ich auch Steinis und Wolfsbarsche angeln. 

@ Seit wann geht denn der Knochen zum Hund? Ich komm bei Euch vorbei.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Micky Finn (9. März 2004)

@Jirko

Gemach, Gemach - ist mal nur ne grobe Struktur damit wir hier alle Punkt für Punkt klären können. Ich denk das Gerätefetischist bezüglich Anreise und auch sonst noch einiges an Detailinfos in Petto hat.

Ich kenn nur die Flugvariante.

@Karsten
Pollacktour ist sicher kein Problem und eine schöne Abwechslung, falls jedoch der Wettergott ungünstig gestimmt ist sollten wir uns über Prioritäten einig sein.
Nach zwei Tagen Congers ein "Light Tacke" Tour sollten wir auf eden Fall aufnehmen.


----------



## Karstein (9. März 2004)

Komisch, zu Paddy kommen immer die Knochen von selbst (sprich: durch uns)! *lach*

Pollacks natürlich erst dann, wenn wir uns an den Congern ausgefischt haben. Habe auch noch nie einen Wolfsbarsch gefangen, wäre mal was für abends am Strand.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. März 2004)

@ Karsten
Fürs Hotel haben wir zwischen 15 und 18 Pfund am tag bezahlt pro Person im Doppelzimmer (was eigentlich ein drei oder 4-bettzimmer war...) Lunchpakete weiss ich gar nicht mehr, ich glaub nen Pfund oder so, und man kam gut damit hin, manchmal haben wir noch ne Tüte chips dazu verbraucht. Ein manchmal auch zwei, drei Runden Tee bzw Kaffee gibt der Skip normal aus.

Ne Ausfahrt wird je nach Anfahrtzeit bezahlt. Zum Plattfischangeln, wo man fast noch das Land sehen kann lag der Kurs um 28Pfund, Richtig raus zu den Wracks zwischen 40 normal und 42 extralang Pfund. Die üblichen 350-600PS Maschinchen hauen sich ja auch ganz schön Diesel rein. Jeweils pro person.

Nen Pint (geschätzt zw 0,4 und 0,5l) Bier oder Cider lag in der Kneipe so bei 1,50-2 Pfund, Lebensmittel sind aber oft teurer wie hier.

@ All
Ich will Euch ja nicht den Optimismus nehmen, aber ein Boot für alle ist die devise, nicht jedes grüppchen ein extraboot. Ich weiss jetzt nicht was die Skips dazu sagen, aber im Hochsommer Pollack? Wenn der Skip sein O.K. gibt geht das natürlich klar, aber wenn der sagt es gibt dann keine, dann könnt Ihr das gewöhnlich glauben. Ich würd mich eher mal auf Conger, Schwarzbrassen (echt lecker!), Nagelrochen und andere kleinere Rochen, Grundhaie (Beifang) eventuell Leng oder mal nen Wolfsbarsch einstellen vom Boot. Natürlich kann man auch nach absprache mit dem Skip anders fischen als die anderen, auf seinen Rat sollte man aber hören. Wenn der sagt das bringt nix, dann bringt das nix.
Fragen kann man aber mal nach ner Species-Hunt-Tour wo die Briten dann versuchen möglichst viele verschiedene Fische zu fangen. Dann sollte man aber entsprechend flexibel sein beim Vorfächerbasteln vor ort.
Und noch was: Wenn man die Wochenendfahrten (Sa So) nicht Bucht, sondern nur in der Woche rausfährt, lässt der Skip sich eventuell noch was Handeln, zumal er gechartert ja wenig ausfallrisiko aufgrund unklarem wetter am vorabend hat, da wir ja vor ort sind. 

Vom Ufer dürften Wolfsbarsche, kleinere Conger, Katzenhaie, Lippfische, Plattfische und Kleindorsche mit glück fangbar sein. Eventuell hats auch reichlich Makrelen, die vom Ufer an der leichten Rute echt spass machen, ansonsten sind das Köder. 
Mitbringen braucht man übrigens keine Köder, was einen da im Angelgeschäft an Auswahl und Qualität geboten wird treibt jedem Ostseangler die Neidestränen ins Gesicht. Die preise sind aber auch auf Ostseeniveau, daher wird normal zusammengeschmissen und eher knapp gekauft, Als reserve dient dann die 5-Pfund-Box Oktopus, dies im Supermarkt sehr günstig gibt (um 2,5 Pfund).

Dito Gerät. Da jetzt auf gut glück Kleinteile zu bunkern bringt auch nichts, die kosten abgesehen von Blei in England nicht mehr wie hier, nur Ruten und Rollen sind hier oftmals günstiger.
Und ein Paar Congervorfächer sollte man natürlich fertig mitnehmen, Die lassen sich vor ort nicht mehr so gut basteln. Auch sind Makrelenvorfächer empfehlenswert hier zu organisieren. Leuchtzubehör ist vielleicht mal ein mitnehmen wert, das gibts da oben eigentlich nicht.

@ Micky Finn
gib mir mal an, wo Du angefragt hast, dann befrag ich mal nen Kollegen, ob das Tauch hat, oder nicht, der kennt sich da noch besser aus. Eventuell finden sich in der Sea-Angler noch ein paar mehr Adressen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Micky Finn (12. März 2004)

Hallo Holger,

hab ne Mail an Graham Hannoford von der  "Size Matters" geschickt. Abgefragt hab ich:

Boot:
5 Ausfahrten Full Charter, optional eine 6te Tour.
Unterkunft:
Preis für 6 Doppelzimmer a 7 Übernachtungen (Frühstück und Lunchpaket) im "Admirals Rest", das liegt in der Altstadt direkt in Hafennähe.

Hab aber bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Thanx a lot für die vielen Infos, Holger!!!

Logo weiß der Skipper am besten, was in seinem Tümpel vor der Haustür grad läuft - da setzt man sich auch nicht drüber hinweg, wäre naiv.

---- Als reserve dient dann die 5-Pfund-Box Oktopus, dies im Supermarkt sehr günstig gibt (um 2,5 Pfund. ----

Sag mal, haben die GANZE Oktopusse tiefgekühlt im Supermarket??? Für den Preis??? ATS- Holger, dann musst auf Deinem nächsten Rückweg von der Insel bitte unbedingt ein paar Boxen mitbringen!

Solche Species-Touren kennen wir von den Competitions in Ireland, da bist ständig am Umriggen und Abtesten. Tanja wäre da begeistert dabei, mir ist´s zu stressig mit dem ständigen Umknübbern. Da filme ich euch dann lieber, können wir aber gerne machen!

Vielleicht würde dann anstelle einer Light-Tour auch eine Shark&Release-Tour Anklang finden? Die Zeit ist auf alle Fälle optimal für Blue, Porbeagle und evt. ja sogar Mako? Nur mal so gebrainstormt.

Bin auf die Preisofferten gespannt, Andreas. #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. März 2004)

@ Micky
das hört sich doch erstmal o.k. an.

@ Karsten


> GANZE Oktopusse tiefgekühlt im Supermarket???


Na halbwegs ausgenommen sind sie schon. Aber komplett, etwa 20cm lange kalmare. Gibts auch in ner 1 lbs box, aber zum angeln kommt man da nicht weit mit. Und in jedenm Supermarkt auch nicht, aber im Frozen-Food-Shop spätestens.
ob der preis jetzt noch stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, 2002 wars so.

Ne shark Tour auf die Dickeren Freiwasserhaie kann man eigentlich nicht zu so vielen Anglern machen, da müsste man dann wohl 2 boote haben, bei zuvielen Schnüren im Wasser kann man da sonst ja nicht mehr vernünftig angeln. Auf Grundhaie wär das kein Problem, und an der leichten 20lbs rute macht ein Hundshai ja auch schon spass.
Und Katzenhaie gibts eh mehr wie genug als beifang.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Also das mit den Kalmaren ist fest abgespeichert hier!!!

Gebe Dir Recht - 12 Angler auf einem Boot, da reicht es nicht für jeden mit Drill beim Sharkfishing. Aber mit 6 Ruten haben wir problemlos vor Irland angeln können. Wenn da eine Stelle wäre, wo man sowohl leicht auf Pollacks plus Ballons....Na, ist wohl zu weit hergeholt, also verwerfen wir das mal schnell.


----------



## Karstein (16. März 2004)

Hoy@Micky Finn: was Neues von der Skipper-Front oder weilt er von seinen Chartergewinnen immer noch in seiner Villa in Monaco? *grins*

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Micky Finn (16. März 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

bin grad am Kofferpacken - hab ne Einladung nach Monaco bekommen........

Ne noch keine Rückmeldung -  es gibt da derzeit das ein oder andere Problem mit unserer Konstellation Spamfilter/Virenscanner/Proxyserver/Provider - ich hoffe mal nicht daß da was aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist und das englischsprachige Mail mit den merkwürdigen Wörtern "abgewehrt" wurde.

Ab Samstag bin ich ne Woche in in Stint-City und danach werd ich mal telefonisch nachhaken, falls bei Rückkehr noch nichts eingetrudelt ist.

Andreas


----------



## Karstein (16. März 2004)

WATT? Bist am Samstag in/bei Hamburch??? Wir auch! Kommst mit dem lütten Nordlicht rum zur Tackle-Shop-Eröffnung nach Billstedt? Soll wohl auch Eröffnungsangebote geben - vielleicht kriegst da günstig Deine Tiagra voll?

Können wir eine kleine After-Event-Party feiern!


----------



## Micky Finn (16. März 2004)

Keine schlechte Idee, hab zwar keinen Plan wo Billstedt ist aber mal sehen ob wir das hinbekommen.
Werd aber voraussichtlich erst am Nachmittag eintrudeln.
Wie lang ist denn geöffnet?


----------



## Karstein (17. März 2004)

Gute Frage - wenn Du mit Nachmittag 15-16 Uhr meinst, dürfte es zu knapp werden mit unserer Come-Together-Tour. Wir müssen ja abends zeitig heim, Eltern hüten den Tag über Haus und Hund...Kannste nicht früher in Muschelschubser-City ankommen?

HH-Billstedt ist südlich von der City gelegen, Deine Holde weiß bestimmt, wo das ist!


----------



## Micky Finn (17. März 2004)

Hi Karsten,

falls ich zügig durchkomm, hol ich klein.Nordlicht direkt von der Autobahn bei der Arbeit ab. (12.30 Uhr). Schick mir mal ne PM mit der Anschrift des Ladens und vielleicht deine Handynummer damit wir per SMS am Samstag kommunizieren können.

Wäre toll wenns klappt auch wenn es nur für ein Stündchen wär.

Bis denne

Andreas


----------



## Micky Finn (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor der britischen und irischen Küste*

am 30.08 hab folgende eMail aus Plymouth erhalten:

Hello Andreas

I have taken a long time to reply to your e mail of
March, as I have had difficulty in finding the tides
for 2006.

The cost of the boat hire for up to 12 persons is £550
per day for 2005. 

The Admirals Rest has stopped taking anglers so we are

useing other accomodation which is around £25 B&B a
night.

I would be happy to arrange the accomodation in
Plymouth
but I am unable to help with the transfer from London.

I hope you and Rainer are well and have caught some 
BIG FISH.

Please contact me if you wish to arrange the trip or
you need more information.

Yours in Sport,

                Graham


----------



## ralle (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor der britischen und irischen Küste*

The cost of the boat hire for up to 12 persons is £550
per day for 2005.


Das wären nach dem jetztigen ? - Kurs p.P 64? am Tag.
Und 36 ? für B&B .

Nicht wundern mein Opera macht mal wieder keine Eurozeichen !!!!


----------

